# Red Dot Recording



## swlauren (Apr 2, 2004)

Upgraded from a 721 to a 921 (not yet sure if it was a smart move). When setting up a timer record I noticed that the red dot indicating a record does not appear in the EPG as it does in the 721and 510. Result is you do not know if a record is set up or not. Is this a bug or the norm for a 921?? It is very inconvenient, especially when 3 people in my house set up recordings.
swlauren
1x921
1x510
4x311
2xSW34
Sony 36HD


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

I see the red dot on all of my recordings. However, if a recording is set for an OTA-HD channel (i.e. 8-1), it shows up on sat channel 8 if you have the locals mapped down to their local channel numbers. This is a known bug.

Otherwise, the red dots show up fine.

What type of timers are you looking at? I've seen some suspect issues with daily/weekly timers that you go in and edit after you set them up, and then end up skipping a week. I never spent the time to really test this out, but it seems to be a problem every once in a while.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Sat or Local Over-the-air (OTA)?

For OTA the red dot gets incorrectly placed on the corresponding SAT supplied SD local-Into-Local (LIL) channel. This will be in the 8000 range. The LIL cannel can also be remapped to the standard (low) channel number if Std-Def over-the-air is disabled (deselecting the check box on the "preferenced -> more" screen.


----------



## swlauren (Apr 2, 2004)

David_Levin said:


> Sat or Local Over-the-air (OTA)?
> 
> For OTA the red dot gets incorrectly placed on the corresponding SAT supplied SD local-Into-Local (LIL) channel. This will be in the 8000 range. The LIL cannel can also be remapped to the standard (low) channel number if Std-Def over-the-air is disabled (deselecting the check box on the "preferenced -> more" screen.


Dave-
I do not use OTA just the satellite feed. Timers seem to set up and fire properly and seem to get all my recordings. 3 people in my family record so the lack of the red dot forces us to go to the timers to see if a recording was set up-very inconvenient. I have tried reboots, etc and nothing helps. The CSR at dish is at a loss and said he will get back to me. I use DVI output to my HDTV and the 921 is fed from SW34 switch. Do not have the problem on my 510 or old 721. Would appreciate any help. Thanks
steve
1x921
1x510
1x322
3x311
2xSW34


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Have you done all the standard stuff - soft reboot, hard reboot, delete all timers and do two hard boots in a row, even do a factory reset.


----------



## tbeuthin (Dec 15, 2004)

Dave-
I have the same problem. Just got the 921 Dec 04, but have had 508, 501, 5000, before.

Right now the Fox show '24' is recording from KTTV in HD on channel 11-01 (Los Angeles local) but the guide shows the remaped Sat Local for KTTV is recording which is remapped channel 11 in the guide. Almost all L.A. stations brodcast in digital and of course the 921 can record OTA digital (not analog). That was a big reason why I got the 921. 

I have noticed small bugs, another one is the gray bars do not work sometimes, reboot fixes that. Also I have had the jittery problem, reboot cures that too for awhile. Another irrating bug is channel up button does not work when tuned to some remapped locals, but works fine on reg sat channels. Also I get color bars in the preview window on HD stations when in the guide.

I normally would be patient and wait for fixes but I am concerned now that 942 is announced the 921 may be phased out and some bugs maye never be fixed.

I have been a Dish Cust since 1998

Tom B.


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

Still confused.....are we able to record a local OTA HD broadcast? I tried tonight to set up a timer recording (31.1) and of course the red dot shows up on the analog station (31). I am gathering this is a known bug.....has it been addressed or part of a future software release?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If you have your local channels downmapped, and set a timer for a local digital channel, the red dot will incorrectly display on the analog downmapped channel, but the timer will record the digital channel.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> If you have your local channels downmapped, and set a timer for a local digital channel, the red dot will incorrectly display on the analog downmapped channel, but the timer will record the digital channel.


Is this being looked at to be fixed? I know it's not a big proiblem, but just wondering.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Definitely - it should be fixed in the next version.


----------

